# stoeger condor o/u shotgun



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

What are your thoughts about the stoeger condor 12 g. I am interested in purchasing an o/u for upland and ducks. Don't have a huge amount of money and these seem to be in my price range. Anyone with other ideas or know of a used one that is available.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I own a Stoger O/U 12 ga. Condor chambered for 3".
She'll send a Tom to turkey heaven at 35 yards and I've killed rabbits out to 50. This model has interchangable chokes.
Extremely well balanced gun and pulls up just as sweet as can be. You won't be sorry if you bought one.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

If you're taking her to a party... she's not the prettiest girl, but she'll swing!


rugged construction meant to be taken to the field. I'd consider it the "sportsmans O/U" (unlike some other O/U's that I'd die of bleedin' Ulcers if I even thought about a duck hunt with them!)

You only have to drop your Browning once into the bottom of Sag Bay to realize... that ain't a good place for it. It's home is on the clays course! - not that I would have done something like that... (filled me waders to the brim), heard it from a friend who knows a guy...(smelled like swamp gas for weeks) !!


----------



## Teacher (Jul 30, 2003)

bought mine at dicks sporting goods a few years back, only used it for clays, nice little gun. Shoots well.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I have always felt that guns were tools to be used......fancy engraving & wood is nice, but to me it's kind of like the guy who has a classic car that he keeps in his garage: he polishes it with a diaper every now and then and starts it to listen to it hum, but he's afraid to take it out and drive it for fear of something happening to it. If that's your thing....great. It's just not for me.

I don't have the condor, but I do have the Uplander (SxS). The blueing is first rate, and while the wood isn't the greatest (pressed checkering), the wood to metal fit is better than should be expected for the price. I don't mind taking it into the grouse woods for fear of it getting scratched.

Just to muddy the waters a little, here are a couple more that you might find interesting (both come in 16 gauge, too, by the way! )

Baikal IZHM27

www.davidsonsinc.com/dealers/prod_images/izh271628wmc.jpg

KBI/Charles Daly

www.davidsonsinc.com/dealers/prod_images/dlyfld-II-hunter-comp.jpg


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Have one with the 26" barrel with IC/Mod tubes in it. Use it exclusively for waterfowl, throws a great high speed 3" 1 1/8 oz. steel pattern out to 40 yds with BB's and #3's. Best waterfowl gun I've ever owned and I have some that cost 3 times as much.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I agree 16!! If I am not going to shoot it, I am not going to buy it! I see that a lot about Savage rifles too, "It aint the pertiest thing but it is a tack driver!" Some day, there will be an O/U in my safe, oh yes, there will be!!


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I think it is dunhams that has them on sale now for like $300.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Good o/u for the money. Dick's and Dunham's $299.95 with 2 choke tubes.


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Thanks for the response. I am going to get me one. I have been looking for an o/u for some time. Limited free cash- wife controls the money 

I liked the stoeger but wanted some feedback. Thanks for all- this will be my new upland and waterfowl gun. 


Now if I can get my springer to fetch ducks like he does pheasants.


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I currently shoot a Beretta Ureka 391 which I love. Friends of mine shoot a U/O. What is the benefit of the U/O . I have never used one on the field and am kind of curious.


flydunker


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm with you, Flydunker! I can't tell you how many times my dad would pull out that O/U in the duck boat . I'm a mediocre shot,,, hes a good shot. But even being a "good shot", sometimes you NEED that 3rd shell!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

flydunker,

Most O/U's balance and handle well, you have a choice of two different chokes, easier to keep clean, and they have less movable parts (gas or inertia system) to get dirty or malfunction, although most modern auto's that are properly maintained will not give you trouble.

On the other hand auto's give you an extra shot (waterfowling) and usually have less recoil which is nice when shooting heavy loads.

I also shoot a 391 while hunting waterfowl and really like the way it handles and have had no problems in two seasons. Have also put about 3000 rds through it shooting Clays without a hitch. The gun fits me well and is easy on the shoulder. I shoot a Citori (GTI Sporting) for clays also and I can notice the difference in recoil with the same loads.


----------

